
Artificial intelligence – can we rise to the challenge of mass unemployment? - ehllo
http://www.scmp.com/comment/insight-opinion/article/2122055/age-artificial-intelligence-can-we-rise-challenge-mass
======
taylodl
The thinking behind the tax plan being touted in the U.S. is indicative that
we aren't ready for any major disruption to the status quo.

